# dai



## Dudu678

Cosa vuol dire _dai_ e in generale questa frase?

_Dai adesso vado che vado a cena.

_Grazie in anticipo_ 
_


----------



## femmejolie

Dai! = Vamos! (literalmente sería Dale!, que se usa en América Latina)
Su! = Vamos!
Su, dai! (enfático)= Vamos!

Vado che vado nunca lo he oído. Debe ser una repetición involuntaria (un typo).
_Vamos, ahora (me) voy a cenar._


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que "Adesso vado che vado a cena" se puede decir en ámbito coloquial, aunque sea una repetición.


----------



## Dudu678

Se puede decir, me lo dijo alguien hablando italiano. Si lo hubiera dicho yo lo dudaría  ¿Pero entonces qué expresaría esa repetición? Porque no se hace sin más. ¿Quizás algo como esto?
_
Y ahora sí que me voy a cenar.

_¿O quizá otro matiz?


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, "adesso vado" corresponde a "ahora me voy", y "vado a cena" es una expresión, digamos, fija (_andare a _+ algo). 
A decir verdad, no creo que tenga ningún matiz específico; se trata de una repetición que se puede aceptar en un contexto coloquial.


----------



## Dudu678

¡Vale! Ahora lo entiendo.

_Ahora me voy, que me voy a cenar.

_Es que me había centrado en _vado che vado_ sin pensarlo así. Vaya tonterías pregunta uno a veces 

¡Gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente,  ¡eso es!
Quizás en la expresión italiana haría falta una coma: dai adesso vado*,* che vado a cena.


----------



## Dudu678

femmejolie said:


> Vado che vado nunca lo he oído. Debe de ser una repetición involuntaria (un typo).
> _Vamos, ahora (me) voy a cenar._



¡Perdona! Lo acabo de ver y lo he considerado importante para los que aprenden.


----------



## irene.acler

Dudu, perdona, pero no se puede decir también "deber + infinitivo" (sin el de)?


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Dudu, perdona, pero no se puede decir *también* "deber + infinitivo" (sin el de)?


La palabra clave es también.

Deber de + infinitivo expresa una conjetura.
Deber + infinitivo expresa una obligación.

Es muy común entre los españoles confundir los dos usos, y usarlos indistintamente uno u otro para un caso u otro, pero lo correcto es eso. Yo siempre me esfuerzo por decirlo bien


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale! Si es común entre los españoles confundir esos usos, pues lo es más para los extranjeros, me imagino!
Entonces "deber + infinitivo" es sinónimo de "tener que + infinitivo", verdad?


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> Cosa vuol dire _dai_ e in generale questa frase?
> 
> _Dai adesso vado che vado a cena._
> 
> Grazie in anticipo_ _


In generale puoi tradurlo anche con "¡venga!".
In questo caso è un semplice intercalare: "Bueno, ahora tengo que irme a cenar".


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Ah, vale! Si es común entre los españoles confundir esos usos, pues lo es más para los extranjeros, me imagino!
> Entonces "deber + infinitivo" es sinónimo de "tener que + infinitivo", verdad?


Sí... y no. Hay diferencias de matices:



> *deber**1**.* (Del lat. _debēre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Estar obligado a algo por la ley divina, natural o positiva.
> * 2.     * tr. Tener obligación de corresponder a alguien en lo moral.
> * 3.     * tr. Cumplir obligaciones nacidas de respeto, gratitud u otros motivos.





> *tener**.* (Del lat. _tenēre_).
> * 16.     * tr. Denota la necesidad, precisión o determinación de hacer lo que el verbo pospuesto significa. _Tendré que salir_



Mis palabras antes quizá no fueron correctas. Sería como un deber, u naobligación frente a una necesidad.

Por cierto:



> *deber**1**.** 6.     * tr. U. como auxiliar en las perífrasis, en las que añade una nota de inseguridad o probabilidad al verbo principal. _Debe __DE__ hacer frío._ _Debieron __DE__ salir a pelear._



Todas las citas: _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## femmejolie

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Perdona! Lo acabo de ver y lo he considerado importante para los que aprenden.


 
*Non c'è niente da perdonare! Siamo qui per imparare. Niente paura!*


Dudu678 said:


> La palabra clave es también.
> 
> Deber de + infinitivo expresa una conjetura.
> Deber + infinitivo expresa una obligación.
> 
> Es muy común entre los españoles confundir los dos usos, y usarlos indistintamente uno u otro para un caso u otro, pero lo correcto es eso. Yo siempre me esfuerzo por decirlo bien


 

*¡No estoy de acuerdo!*

*DRAE: *
*deber + infinitivo. Denota obligación:«Debo cumplir con mi misión»*
*deber de + infinitivo. Denota probabilidad o suposición: «No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»*
*No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: «Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años» . *
*tener que + infinitivo. Expresa obligación o necesidad : «Te agradezco tu invitación, pero tengo que irme»*


Io uso di più "deber + infinitivo". Ad esempio: "Deben de ser gemelas /Deben ser gemelas". 
Si può dire: "Debe tener unos 20 años /Debe de tener unos 20 años" . 

*Debe (de) ser* que soy muy culta  (también por el influjo del italiano y del inglés)


----------



## Dudu678

claudine2006 said:


> In questo caso è un semplice intercalare: "Bueno, ahora tengo que irme a cenar".


Stupendo! Posso usare sempre _dai _come_ bueno?_


----------



## Dudu678

femmejolie said:


> *No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: «Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años» . *


No es el DRAE, es el DPD 

Pues es muy interesante esto, porque yo también tiendo a omitir el _de _(y eso que el error más común es usar siempre _deber de_ incluso para obligaciones), pero siempre me han insistido en que las conjeturas son siempre con preposición. ¡Resulta que ahora soy menos culto!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Dudu y Femmejolie. No es tan fácil como pensaba...

Por cierto, Dudu, yo creo que puedes traducir "dai" con "bueno" o "venga".


----------



## femmejolie

Dudu678 said:


> No es el DRAE, es el DPD
> *Sí, el* Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas
> *Sí, lo sé, me lo vas a decir a mí que estoy cansada de usarlo y que acababa de consultarlo, pero yo siempre pongo DRAE porque todos los extranjeros saben lo que es, y si cito DPD muchos no lo conocen* *. Ya sé que la fuente no es correcta, la próxima vez seré estricta y citaré el DPD. *
> 
> Pues es muy interesante esto, porque yo también tiendo a omitir el _de _(y eso que el error más común es usar siempre _deber de_ incluso para obligaciones), pero siempre me han insistido en que las conjeturas son siempre con preposición. ¡Resulta que ahora soy menos culto!


*No te preocupes, todos y todas (yo la primera) nos equivocamos.*
*Errare est humanum*


----------

